
Show HN: Originals – Sponsored Content for Startups - egusa
https://publicize.co/originals/
======
lettergram
For $300 / month, i'd want a publication on a more major website. Although,
this may help with ranking on Google...

None of the syndicated websites appear to have traffic of noteworthiness:
[http://espacio.co/](http://espacio.co/)

